# stock GTO quarter mile time?



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

what was your best time running your stock GTO? include 60'


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i never ran a 1/4 i have only done 1/8 in my 1/8 mile i ran a 9.1 with a 04 a4 with just a CAI i think in the 1320 well be a 14.00 in a 04


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

going to the 1/4 trac this weekend ... ill let ya know what bone stock a4 does


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Moderator how about a Dragrace section*

How put setting up a dragrace section where you can post quarter mile times h-body.org has one it help other study there time slips against others here is an example The Official H-Body Internet Community • View forum - General Discussion hope it works-----Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

killdustindead sorry about posted this here it was an accident her are my times 2.31 60 330 6.116 660 9.164 82 MPH 1000 11.736 1/4 13.90 104 wheel hoppin like crazy------danfigg


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

danfigg said:


> killdustindead sorry about posted this here it was an accident her are my times 2.31 60 330 6.116 660 9.164 82 MPH 1000 11.736 1/4 13.90 104 wheel hoppin like crazy------danfigg


a 13.90 isnt to bad. i quess a 14.00 did u run the 13.90 stock?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Pretty much .Home made summit H-pipe and a hose off the bottom of the airbox (KN FILTER) into the hole in the (its like a frame rail) frame next to the radiator. Thats it. With slicks it should run 13.50 to 13.30. These car in stock form lose there times at the start. Oh most important it wa about 48 degrees that night. Heat kills us too.------------Danfigg


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

[email protected] 104.96 I can run 13.40's consistantly when hot lapping/heatsoaked.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't know about an 04, but the consensus for an LS2 is around 13.5....low 13's with a good driver. I have only ran mine in the 1/8th. I was running around 8.9, with a crappy launch. If you have a good 60' time, it will promote a good run. A4s are better off the line, but an M6 will catch it as speed increases....everything else being equal.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Best I've been able to run in my m6 is a 13.29. All I have is a CAI, drag bags, and the SLP rear sway bar. I have horrible launches though as well as missing 3rd gear far to often. The GMM ripshifter and drag radials are the next things on the list!


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

I ran a 13.4 sec quarter in my 05 a4 at one of ohios worst tracks on one of the hottest nights of the year. I was happy


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Old thread. The 1/4 really depends on *D*ensity *A*ltitude and traction. With a DA of 1,000-1,500 or under a stock LS2 with a good driver should get around 12.9x with about 106-108mph trap and a 1.9x 60 ft. A LS1 can go 13.2x-13.3x @ 104ish under the same conditions. My LS1 best run totally bone stock with a 1,020 DA was a 13.385 @104.85 w/1.983 60 ft. I generally ran around 13.5 due to launch issues. A worse 60 ft can get you a slightly better trap speeds oddly enough and vice-versa. The DA greatly affects power. With some good traps and knowing the DA you can get a better idea of power than on a dyno as they can be all over the place depending on shop and equipment. You can find out the DA for any track and date here and it also gives correction so that someone in Denver can truly compare his time to someone down by the ocean. I can definitely say from seeing quite a few guys run that the biggest problems with M6 drivers at least are launching and shifting. In other words, the car needs the driver mod.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm trying to line up a track day with my classmates for bragging rights, and to keep the "nutswinging" off the streets. I'm thinking 13.1x-12.9x with a good launch.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Florida has heat issues. In the middle of summer I pretty much give up. My 05 GTO M6 was running mid 13's. In April of 05 I ran a 12.895 at 109. As Svede said, the DA was good and that is part of the reason I broke into the 12's. 

Now here are my typical numbers for my old 05 GTO M6. I would run 13.0 to 13.3 at 107-108. I drag race a bunch and my skill level is higher than averge because of that. 

The typical times I've seen for an 04 GTO is 13.5-13.9. The typical times I've seen 05-06 GTO's run is 13.2-13.6. Svede's skill level is also higher than average and as such he gets better times. 

Figure an 04 GTO runs well with a 2005-2010 Mustang GT. It easily beats a Hemi Chrysler except the SRT8 cars. 

An 05-06 GTO runs well with a 11 and up Mustang GT, I'd put the GT as favored. It also runs well with a C5 Vette. It'll beat an SRT8, but they are real close. It will also run real close with a M6 Camaro SS. It'll beat the auto SS.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

well Im not great at driving and I have the reaction time of a sloth but my new best time is a 13.0 @ 107(this is before i added my ported intake and tcm tune) with a 2.0xx 60'. I have a auto and the track I go to is usually nice and sticky so there isnt much room for error. Im looking into some drag radials. I have some pedders springs and shocks coming. Hoping to knock it down another couple of tenths.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Since 4-25-10 I went twice. With my H-pipe and air inlet tube to the stock air box these were my times 2.31 60 330 6.116 660 9.164 82 MPH 1000 11.736 1/4 13.90 104. On 9-8-10, I got a Diablo tuner and went back to back to back 13.27 at 107.MPH 2.07 60 5.680 330 8.640 660 84.30 MPH 11.151, 1000 13.27 1/4 107.56 MPH and then on 9-22-10 I went down with slicks and went slower Launched at 3000 RPM no spinning just hooked and went 2.048 60 5.686 330 8.671 660 83.69 MPH 11.186 1000 13.31 1/4 106.29 MPH. So who knows I guess my driving was not that good that night. 9-8-10 the temps were 63-59 degrees on 9-22-10 the temps were 69.8 degrees. Also I do believe on 9-8-10 I shifted out at around 5600 RPMs and on 9-22-10I shift at 6200 ish-----Danfigg


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

well i dont know what my 04 m6 will do but hope to find out next week but the one i had be for this one had exhaust tune intake and i got 12 9 out of it now i got this one with exhaust tune intake high flow cats stage 3 monster clutch trottel body so hope i can do a lil better then my last car lol


----------



## goatfeverrr (Aug 3, 2011)

I ran a 14 but my reaction time could probably be better. Lets just say the car is a beast and I am a rookie.


----------



## EMBFlyer (Nov 1, 2011)

Pontiac GTO beat by a 100hp micro sprint - YouTube


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

2006 M6 Best time 1/8th 8.9 rt1.149 60ft 2.110 330ft 5.916 k&n aircharger diablo 91 Oct tune toyoproxes street tires spinning tto much was gettin 9.1s9.2s DON'T RUN GTOSO N STREET TIRE!!S


----------

